# Faircollect und poppen.de



## Tobbitobsen (21 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir haben hier eine Mahnung liegen, die von einem Unternehmen namens Faircollect im Auftrag der Firma Ideawise Limited www.poppen.de kommt.
Der Betrag ist 60,37€. Angeblich sei in 2013 eine Hauptforderung entstanden, die noch nicht ausgeglichen sei. Das merkwürdige ist nun, dass die Homepage dieser Firma "noch im Aufbau" ist und das Schreiben mit einem Spruch beginnt:

" Das Mahnen ist `ne schwere Kunst!
Sie werden`s schon verspüren.
Man will das Geld, doch auch die Gunst
des Kunden nicht verlieren. "

Das kann doch nicht wirklich seriös sein. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese Seite auf dem Computer des Betroffenen (angeblich) nie existent war, scheint mir der Zeitraum bis zur Mahnung auch etwas lang. Und dass diese Firma keinen Internetauftritt hat etc. pp.....

Was soll man da jetzt machen?
Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!

LG


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Seite du meinst, aber www,Poppen,de ist schon seit 2004 aktiv und zuletzt 2008 bei der Denic geändert worden.



> *Domainabfrage-Ergebnis*
> *Domaindaten*
> Domain poppen.de
> Letzte Aktualisierung 15.07.2008
> ...



Da hat sich wohl jemand angemeldet und nicht bezahlt?



> " Das Mahnen ist `ne schwere Kunst!
> Sie werden`s schon verspüren.
> Man will das Geld, doch auch die Gunst
> des Kunden nicht verlieren. "
> ...


Ist im Gegenteil sehr seriös und Kundenfreundlich.
Immerhin besser als "Zahl oder ich reiß dir den Kopf ab".

Kundenfreundliche Firmen nutzen gerne die freundliche Erinnerung ala "hast du evtl. vergessen zu zahlen?".

Auch gerne genutzt:
Im trubel des Monats kann man mal was Vergessen.
Daher hier eine Erinnerung, die Rechnung vom xx.xx.xxx ist noch nicht bezahlt.
Wir freuen uns, wenn sie jetzt an uns denken...

Hab ich grad bekommen 

Naja und der Rest...
Chroniken des Browsers bis 2013, hat man sehr selten noch vorrätig, so das es durchaus normal ist, wenn das auf dem Rechner des Betroffenen nichts mehr davon zu sehen ist.

Die AGB sagt:


> *Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen für die Nutzung von Poppen.de*
> *PRÄAMBEL*
> Die Grundnutzung von Poppen.de ist garantiert kostenlos!



und weiter unten steht aber auch:



> *2.2. DEFINITION DER BEZAHLMITGLIEDSCHAFTEN*
> Bei den Bezahlmitgliedschaften erwirbst Du zusätzliche Funktionen, die Dir die Nutzung von Poppen.de erleichtern und Dir bei der Kontaktsuche helfen. Diese Zusatzfunktionen verschaffen Dir deutliche Vorteile gegenüber einer kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft. Wie die Verteilung der einzelnen Funktionen und Vorteile beider Bezahlmitgliedschaften im Detail aussieht, kannst Du auf der Übersichtsseite der Mitgliedschaften auf Poppen.de einsehen.
> 
> Kündigst Du eine Premium- oder VIP-Mitgliedschaft nicht innerhalb des von Dir gewählten Zeitrahmens (1, 3, 6, 12 Monate), verlängert sie sich jeweils um den Zeitraum der Mitgliedschaft, den Du beim Abschluss der Mitgliedschaft gewählt hast.


Da wird wohl jemand die Zusatzmitgliedschaft angewählt haben?

Wenn nicht... Nach dem Vertrag fragen und darauf Hinweisen, dass du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, wenn das Schreiben an dich gegangen ist.


----------



## Tobbitobsen (21 April 2015)

Ich spreche von der Firma "Faircollect". Die ist noch " im  Aufbau begriffen".


----------



## BenTigger (22 April 2015)

Na und?
Ich kann mir doch als Auftraggeber auch eine Firma aussuchen, die sich ganz neu am Markt befindet, um meine Interessen zu vertreten.

Poppen,de ist das was du nachforschen musst und nicht die Altkleidersammlung fair-collect 

Es gibt auch Firmen, die kaufen "Schuldscheine" auf um so zu Geld zu kommen


----------



## Kakmandu (13 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe durch google gesehen das hier einige Beiträge zwecks "Poppen.de" zu finden sind, aber keins davon mit einer wirklichen Lösung/Antwort.

Also versuche ich es mal hier bevor ich ein neuen Thread aufmachen muss.

Folgendes Problem liegt vor:

Ich habe am  "30.03.2014" eine VIP mitgliedschaft für 1 Jahr gekauft ( 89,90 EUR)
(ja ich weis mitlerweile das dass die Dümmste Entscheidung war die ich je getroffen habe)

Ich habe am "9.04.2015" die erste Zahlungserinnerung von "Compay.de" bekommen. Das mein Abo automatisch verlängert wurde. 



Spoiler



Zahlungserinnerung !


Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

in der heutigen Zeit geht es teilweise sehr hektisch zu, da verliert man schon mal den Überblick über die ganzen laufenden Abbuchungen und vergisst eventuell auch mal rechtzeitig für ausreichende Deckung auf dem Konto zu sorgen.
Wir wurden am 30.03.2015 von der Webseite http://www.poppen.de mit der Zahlungsabwicklung beauftragt, um den Betrag von 89,90 EUR von Ihrem Bankkonto abzubuchen.
Leider verfügte Ihr Konto zum Zeitpunkt der Abbuchung jedoch nicht über ausreichende Deckung oder Sie haben der Abbuchung widersprochen.

Durch die Rücklastschrift ist die Einzugsermächtigung erloschen.

Da durch diesen Vorgang Kosten (10,00 EUR) entstanden sind, überweisen Sie uns bitte innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Betrag von 99,90 EUR unter Angabe nachstehender Referenznummer

7347281-onabo

auf folgendes Konto:

Bankname: Commerzbank
Konto-Inhaber: compay GmbH
Bankleitzahl: 82040000
Kontonummer: 103982503

Für Überweisungen aus dem Ausland:
IBAN: DE89820400000103982503
BIC: COBADEFF820


Sobald der offene Betrag bei uns eingegangen ist, werden wir Ihre Mitgliedschaft wieder aktivieren.
Sollten wir innerhalb der Frist von 14 Tagen keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen können, müssen wir den Vorgang an ein beauftragtes Inkassounternehmen übergeben, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen würden.
Wir bitten Sie daher im Sinne aller beteiligten Parteien, die offenen Posten möglichst schnell zu begleichen.

Wir bedanken uns im Voraus und wünschen eine weiterhin angenehme Zeit auf www.poppen.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ihr Compay Team
_________________________________________
Compay GmbH
Hans-Böckler-Straße 64, 40764 Langenfeld
Telefon +49 (0)2173 16 533 80
Telefax +49 (0)2173 16 533 82
Web www.compay.de
Amtsgericht Düsseldorf . HRB 72539
Geschäftsführer . Christian Will
_________________________________________



Ich habe Compay.de aufgefordert meinen Vertrag sofort zu Kündigen, habe nach 20min eine Kündigungs bestätigung erhalten.


Der poppen.de Support hat mir bis heute auf keiner meiner Emails geantwortet.

Jetzt habe ich einen Brief von Faircollect inkasso bekommen die mich aufordern einen Betrag von 129,61€ zu bezahlen. (bis zum 10.05.2015)

Meine frage ist jetzt, muss ich den Betrag wirklich bezahlen, ich habe den Dienst von Poppen.de seit einem jahr nicht benutzt. und bei der registrierung war nirgends etwas von einem ABO zu sehen.

Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen ?
Wie gesagt ich befinde mich seit 8 monaten im Ausland und so schnell kann ich nicht nach Deutschland zurück kommen.

Ich schicke euch gerne alle Emails wen ihr die braucht. schonmall Vielen dank für die Hilfe im  voraus.

MfG marco.h


----------



## Kakmandu (13 Mai 2015)

EDIT:
Ich habe Faircollect inkasso Geschrieben das ich in keinster weise bewusst einem ABO zugestimmt habe, dann habe ich eine automatische email bekommen das ich eine Anzeige bei der nächsten Polizei stelle machen soll etc.

Ich habe den gesagt das ich mich im Ausland befinde und von hier keine Anzeige machen kann.

Dann habe ich diese Email bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir die Bescheinigung über die erstattete Anzeige benötigen, um Sie hier aus dem Mahnverfahren nehmen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ihr Faircollect Team

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, ist das "Compay.de" und "Fair collect" exakt die gleichen automatischen Emails haben, d.h ich habe von Compay und fair collect exakt die selben emails erhalten. Ist das nicht etwas komisch ?


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2015)

Faircollect hat dir mit dem Hinweis auf die Polizei den falschen Textbaustein geschickt.

Du bist im Ausland, also schicke denen doch deine dortige, ladungsfähige Adresse. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Sachsen dich dort ernsthaft belästigen? Haben die eine Adresse von dir in D?

Allein schon, weil du im Ausland bist, hätte dir den Vorteil eingeräumt, den Dienst generell gratis nutzen zu können. Ein paar falsche Daten und schon flutschts. Wer aber den Überdruck mit echtem Datensatz aus D abbaut (über den er erreichbar ist und sich dann auch noch auf dämliche Diskussionen ein- und die Hosen ein zweites Mal runter lässt), der ist ohnehin schon etwas mit der Latte gebügelt!


----------



## Kakmandu (13 Mai 2015)

Ja die haben den Brief an meine Adresse aus DE geschickt.

Meinst wen ich den meine Adresse im Ausland schicke das ich da meine ruhe habe ?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Edit:

Ich habe Fair collect jetzt meine Adresse im Ausland geschickt, und werde dennen nicht mehr zurück schreiben.  Mall schauen was passiert. Ich halt euch aber auf dem laufenden.

Habe gerade folgende Email erhalten:



Spoiler



Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Bitte beauftragen Sie jemanden, der für Sie die Anzeige erstatten kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ihr Faircollect Team


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2015)

Kakmandu schrieb:


> Meinst wen ich den meine Adresse im Ausland schicke das ich da meine ruhe habe ?


Zu spät! Jetzt kann man sich allenfalls noch tot stellen oder bezahlen. Ich hätte kein Geld dafür übrig.



Kakmandu schrieb:


> Faircollect Team schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bitte beauftragen Sie jemanden, der für Sie die Anzeige erstatten kann.


Für diesen Unsinn sollte man den Vögeln doch gleich mal eine Kostennote für den letzten Saunaclubabend unterjubeln.


----------



## Kakmandu (13 Mai 2015)

Ja des kommt davon das ich mich in so nem bereich mal überhaupt nicht auskenne.
So was würdet ihr in diesem falle machen ? Bezahlen oder ignorieren ? 
Müsste e bald die 2te Mahnung da sein.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Mai 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, wie du an deine Post von der deutschen Adresse kommst.
Nur sollte da ein amtlicher Mahnbescheid vom Gericht auftauchen, den dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen beantworten.

(siehe dazu:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/ )

Wenn da nichts getan wird, könnte das einen Titel gegen dich bedeuten, der die Inkassofirmal 30 Jahre Zeit gibt, gegen dich vorzugehen.

Es sei denn, du beabsichtigst die nächsten 30 Jahre nicht nach DE zurückzukommen


----------



## Kakmandu (13 Mai 2015)

Das ist mir auch schleierhaft, warscheinlich durch meine Bankdaten etc. Keine Ahunung.

Danke für den Link ! Der wird mir sehr weiter helfen, falls es soweit kommen wird.

Haha das überleg ich mir nochmal mit dem zurück kommen nach DE.

Danke an alle für die hilfe, ich warte mal und halte euch auf dem laufenden wen es hier keinen stört. 

Gruss aus Ukraine
M.h


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2015)

> an meine Alte Adresse in DE geschickt


Das war dann ja wohl auch die Adresse, mit der du dich angemeldet hattest. Wenn man aktuell in D (und vor allem mit der vom Inkasso genutzten Anschrift) nicht gemeldet ist, dann rät der gesunde Menschenverstand dazu, sich über solche Forderungen keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2015)

Solange es nicht z.B. die Adresse der Eltern ist.
Deswegen fragte ich ja auch, WIE er an die Post gekommen ist.
Das kann dann nach hinten los gehen, zumal er durch Kontaktaufnahme ja gezeigt hat, dass er an die Post kommt....


----------



## Kakmandu (14 Mai 2015)

Ja die Adresse war wirklich meine alte Adresse, jetzt da ich im Ausland bin lebt mein Vater in der Wohung.
Die Wohung läuft auch über ihn. (meine schwester schaut ab und zu nach der post von mir)

Ich hab so das komische Gefühl das ich nicht drumherum komme den Schwachsinn zu zahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2015)

Ich würde auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, meinen Eltern eine schriftliche Vollmacht zum Ablehnen des Mahnbescheides geben,
beim Gericht dann meine neue Adresse im Ausland bekanntgeben und dann sollen die micht doch an meinem derzeitigen Wohnort verklagen.
Denn ich hab ja deren Kündigungsbestätigung  
Aber ich bezweifel, das es soweit kommt...
Ich würde auch alle Post am alten Wohnort mit dem Vermerk "hier nicht Wohnhaft" zurücksenden lassen.


----------



## Kakmandu (20 Mai 2015)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe  
Ich werde es so machen.

Echt Top forum habt ihr hier.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich würde auch alle Post am alten Wohnort mit dem Vermerk "hier nicht Wohnhaft" zurücksenden lassen.


Am besten von den Verwandten bei einem Postamt abgeben lassen. Dort kommt dann ein Stempel drauf, was die Rücksendung glaubhaft macht:


----------



## Kakmandu (21 Mai 2015)

> Am besten von den Verwandten bei einem Postamt abgeben lassen. Dort kommt dann ein Stempel drauf, was die Rücksendung glaubhaft macht:


Alles klar, danke.
Sobald die mir den nächsten brief schicken werd ich das so machen


----------

